# Stella Black Labrador Animal Helpline



## animalhelpline (Jun 29, 2009)

STELLA: Stella is a young black Labrador. She is a full of fun and very enthusiastic about everything.










For more information about Stella please ring Roz on 07849 637862 or 01780783331 or email [email protected].

Stella is in the care of Animal Helpline Peterborough.


----------



## animalhelpline (Jun 29, 2009)

Gone to new home.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So pleased she looks gorg.


----------

